# 10 to id entify



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

Hey I am posting this for the reason that the light kit that the previous owner had is the same as I have and these are pics of things he had in his tank, and I am wondering if I can also get these? His was 55gallon but mine is a 75 gallon, The light used is * 48" 260 watt Power Compac lighting (4-65 watt) 21" Straight Pin bulbs with led lunar lights. for those who dont know my lighting system! 


Thanx


----------



## Kellsindell (Sep 15, 2008)

From left to right and in the row they appear to be in:

Toadstool, toadstool, (looks like) frilly mushrooms, anemone

red/purple mushrooms, Candycane coral, 

Box is covering this coral, Suncoral, Don't see anything near the box, but im' assuming you're pointing to the zoanthids or paly

Mushrooms

You can keep all these corals safely, with the acception to the Candycane you may need more lighting then this. Soft corals are going to be your best bet such as, Kenya tree's, cauliflower coral, Devils hand leather, xenia and greens star polyps. there are more, but i can't remember them... it's too early.


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I can't help you id anything in the picture as I'm not a salty (inclined to go w/ everything Kell's said ) but I wanted to say that's a huge transformation on your tank since the first pic you posted of it. The tank is looking beautiful!


----------



## princesuhaib (Apr 1, 2009)

aunt kymmie said:


> I can't help you id anything in the picture as I'm not a salty (inclined to go w/ everything Kell's said ) but I wanted to say that's a huge transformation on your tank since the first pic you posted of it. The tank is looking beautiful!



Hey Kymmie this is not my tank, this is the persons tank before mine, and this is what he had in it, with the same light i have and just want to know if i can also put these corals in my tank but his tank was a little smaller than mine


----------



## aquakid (Jun 22, 2008)

Nice!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

A word of caution on the Tubastrea (Sun Coral). These guys are not photosynthetic and will require a daily feeding. They are beautiful and fun to keep, but are time consuming to care for.


----------

